

5 examples of A/B tests (incredible +303% increase) - andykozik
http://blog.changeagain.me/?p=31#more-31

======
odedgolan
This is actually sort of a content ad for changeagain.me

Smart move by Changeagain to integrate with Google Analytics experiments since
everyone uses GA but GA experiments is nearly impossible to use.

~~~
andykozik
Yeah! We improved interface, added visual editor as well as Google API helps
us to bring our customer brilliant data accuracy ;)

